# New Air Rifle



## Hog_Killer (Mar 26, 2008)

I am wanting to buy a new air rifle and dont want to go over $300 i am thinking bout the Beretta CX-4 Storm i want to do a little rabbit hunting and just shooting stuff with friends after i get that i am thinking bout getting the DROZD BB Gun Air Pistol - up to Six Rd Bursts! tell me what you think :sniper: I found them at http://www.airgundepot.com thanks for the help


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey killer,

I have to say that for hunting anything bigger than rats, you will need more power than the 600fps in .177 caliber advertised by the CX4 Storm.

However, the RWS 850 Hammerli for sale on the same site is a .22 caliber pellet, and hits up to 655 fps, which is quite a bit more power, especially since it uses heavier pellets. If you want to get something for plinking with friends, and the occasional rabbit, the RWS should do fine. And it's also on sale right now for $215, a bit less than you were going to get the CX4 for...

Oh, and forget the Drozd unless you're made out of money for CO2 and BB's. You'll burn through both really quick with that thing...

Let me know what you think.

:sniper:


----------



## Hog_Killer (Mar 26, 2008)

well i didnt want a .22 i was going for a .177 and the rabbits round here you can walk right up on them if that makes a difference


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, if it's what you want, then get it, but once you start shooting those rabbits, you won't be able to get that close to them ever again.

Pointed pellets to the head, right behind the eye, at around 15 yards, tops. And try not to shoot them on an almost-empty CO2 tank, since the power will be worn down.

Pointed Gamo Master Point pellets should give you the penetration you want with your chosen air rifle.

Have fun, dude. Post some pics of the gun when you get it, and when you get a rabbit, too, so everyone can see what you got.


----------



## Hog_Killer (Mar 26, 2008)

i sure will it will be a little while before i get it i have to save up some money bout 2 or 3 more weeks but i will post some pics


----------



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

for 300 get an binji super streak or walther falcon hunters edition


----------



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

* :sniper:

hey ya look at gamos website and look at the varmint hunter or the gamo whisper, i have the bigcat and love it! Ya and Cleankill is right forget the repeater. A another good choice would be the gamo viper express because it is a 2 in 1 if you want a rifle then put a scope and if you want the shotgun then keep it the same. But if you want both then put a cheap Daisy pointer.

Good luck picking a gun *


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

How does $119 plus shipping sound? Cabelas has a refurbished Gamo Hunter 220 for this price. I bought one a while back and it shoots great. Good rabbit and squirrel gun.

Here are some specs:

Gamo Hunter 220
.177 caliber
1000 fps with lead pellets (this is the advertised velocity, I have not personally confirmed this reading.)
Comes with a BSA 4x32 scope and rings.
Hardwood stock
spring piston cocking

Hope this helps,
blowgnner62


----------

